# Making Perfume



## LBussy (May 19, 2018)

My wife has fallen in love with a fragrance in a soap she tried.  I know the oils and percentages used, but am not completely clear on how to make a perfume.  Trying the Google leads me to a good number of "how to make homemade perfume" websites that are all different, and all questionable.

I *think* I understand the guidance provided by the FO supplier as it applies here.  Say I am going to use 75% of FO #1 and 20% of FO #2.   Both are listed on Nature's Garden website as 5% use max in perfume and lotions.  So the math is easy ... 5% max.  

The big question is:  what makes up the remainder?  Is a perfume just fragrance + carrier oil?  Or is there a percentage of alcohol like in a man's after-shave or cologne?  

The next question of course is what oil?  I've found references for jojoba, apricot oil, almond oil, avocado oil, and coconut oil (fractionated I assume) among others.  Are there any real differentiators here?

I realize this is semi off-topic for this forum, but I'm sure someone here might be able to at least point me to a reputable reference.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 19, 2018)

You can make a roll on perfume with Fractionated CO or Jojoba and FO.  

You can also use perfumers alcohol or cyclo and FO to make perfume.  I make roll on with Frctionated CO but just got some perfumers alcohol to try.


----------



## LBussy (May 19, 2018)

So a roll-on sounds easy enough to try.  Am I over-simplifying by approaching it as a simple oil/FO mixture?


----------



## BattleGnome (May 19, 2018)

You aren’t over simplifying. It really can be that stupidly simple.

SoapQueen has some tutorials and WSP does have a perfume/body spray base.


----------



## LBussy (May 19, 2018)

Thank you!  I found a lot of more authoritative sources (like Basenotes) but they assume that I am going to go buy 1000 different chemicals and create my own scents.  All I want to do is give her what she wants.


----------



## lsg (May 19, 2018)

Here is a chart on perfume making from a company no longer in business.   The information is good, though.

http://web.archive.org/web/20110811061238/http://www.snowdriftfarm.com:80/form_perfumes.html

You can buy perfumers alcohol from Savonscents.com

http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/3572


----------



## LBussy (May 19, 2018)

Thanks lsg!  I remembered reading that a long time back but was unable to Google it.  I guess them being out of business now is why.


----------



## IrishLass (May 19, 2018)

I'm a homemade perfume junkie. Making them out of FO's was the doorway that eventually led me into soap-making. Like BattleGnome said- making your own perfume really can be that stupidly simple. I prefer sprays to roll-ons, but I do make roll-ons on occasion. For my sprays, I use nothing but FO and Everclear, ands for roll-on's I use FO and either jojoba oil or FCO. 


IrishLass


----------



## LBussy (May 19, 2018)

I will not go down another long hobby road!  

Didn't think about using Everclear.  I just purchased some Isopropyl Myristate based on the Soap Queen tutorial, but I can try both when the FO's get here.


----------



## IrishLass (May 19, 2018)

I really love using Everclear. It mixes perfectly with all my FOs (no need to shake before spraying) and it doesn't leave any nasty alcohol after-smell. If you plan on selling your perfumes, you'll need to check on the laws in your state in regards to its use in stuff that you sell, but if you're just making the perfumes for yourself or family/friends, have at it.


IrishLass


----------



## LBussy (May 19, 2018)

No worries about me selling.  I just don't want that sort of responsibility.  We just landed a HUGE contract at work, so finding time to shave will be tough, let alone to make my shave soap.


----------



## Kerry K. (Jul 20, 2018)

I get my perfumer's alcohol on Ebay, where I don't have to pay shipping.  The alcohol is heavy!


----------



## TimMcG (Oct 25, 2018)

While Everclear works, I prefer using Perfumers Alcohol.


----------



## Kerry K. (Nov 10, 2018)

I have a budding business with my sister.  We make our own perfumes.  The reason we do it is that people sometimes like the scent in the other products we make, like body butters and dry oil sprays and so we'd like to offer the scents.  We have amassed a collection of fragrance and essential oils, but also aromachemicals from places like Creating Perfume.  If you choose wisely you can really expand your repertoire.  Got some great musks like applelide and Egyptian musk.  Very fun to play around with and can make your scent more distinctive.  But if you're just making them for yourself and family and friends, fragrance oils are the way to go.  There are also some nice "natural fragrance oils" out there.  They're kind of expensive, but I got a natural apple and it's fantastic. Any questions about suppliers or ideas, feel free to ask!


----------



## Southpaw (Nov 11, 2018)

There are some great perfume making videos on YouTube that show easy ways to make some great fragrance. Most show a combination of 15% fragrance oil and 85% alcohol. You can use a distillers alcohol which is 100% pure, or a 91% which is available at most drug stores and several even use Vodka. The highest proof you can find, or one that is considered "White Lightening", moonshine.  Men's after-shave is usually 4-6% oils, cologne is 6-8%, eau-de toilette is 8-10%, eau de parfume 10-12% and perfumes runs 12 to 15% oils. The more expensive and exotic the oils, the higher the price. You can also use it for botanicals to make fragrances from scratch. I have made some with "our version" types such as Cool Water, Grace and even Chanel #5.  Good luck !!!


----------

